# Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet & Corsair RM550 PSU prices & availability in India?



## bssunilreddy (Nov 11, 2013)

Hai,

I want to know Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet & Corsair RM550 PSU prices & availability in India? Can anyone provide any specific details as where to get these products from in India?


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 11, 2013)

Send an email to indiaservice@corsair.com and let them know that you require those items-if they are available in India,I think they will tell you how you can obtain them.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

^he already bought it


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> ^he already bought it



Who bought what?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Who bought what?



cabinet and psu


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hyderabad Prices as on 10-11-13:
> Intel Core i5 4670K -16500,
> MSI Z87-GD65 -16000,
> MSI GTX760 Twin Frozr Gaming 2GB -21600,
> ...



this made me think that you bought it 
so what you are planning?
As mentioned by cilus you really dont need RM550, think again.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 12, 2013)

The first thing you should chuck off that list is that MSI mainboard. Stick to a Gigabyte or Asus. .


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> The first thing you should chuck off that list is that MSI mainboard. Stick to a Gigabyte or Asus. .



Is Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H (Best buy by CHIP) is good enough for a mild overclock of 500MHz from stock 3.5 to 4.0GHz. I will be using Corsair H60 with push-pull fan setup.


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey just asking casually...
Even if you overclock it to 4GHz will it meet performence of i7-4770 at stock speed, because the extra money you are spending on mobo and cooler is enough to get i7-4770 with H87 mobo


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet &amp; Corsair RM550 PSU prices &amp; availability in India?*

If you want to overclock get a Gryphon at Rs 14.5K since I believe you wont go for SLi or XFire.Dont go by best buys by Chip. Its just a review that lasted 30 synthetic minutes.Have they lived with it? No. Go with something thats trusted. Long time back Chip voted Asus p5N-E SLI the best performance and the best value but people who lived with that board knew what terrible time they had with RAMS and LAN and Northbridge Heating issues. For M based stuff get Gryphon or Gene.

And why do you want to spend on Gold Certification  that PSU company charges? Spend that money elsewhere ,buy more current.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet &amp; Corsair RM550 PSU prices &amp; availability in India?*



The Incinerator said:


> If you want to overclock get a Gryphon at Rs 14.5K since I believe you wont go for SLi or XFire.Dont go by best buys by Chip. Its just a review that lasted 30 synthetic minutes.Have they lived with it. Go with something thats trusted. Long time back Chip voted Asus p5N-E SLI the best performance and the best value but people who lived with that board knew what terrible time they had with RAMS and LAN and Northbridge Heating issues. For M based stuff get Gryphon or Gene.
> 
> *And why do you want to spend on Gold Certification  that PSU company charges? Spend that money elsewhere ,buy more current*.



I  am not able to understand by your words " buy more current"?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 13, 2013)

In simple terms for that kinda money [if gold is what you want] get a Corsair HX650 for Rs 7500 or a Seasonic SS-650KM3 Rs 8500 over 550 watt loser from Corsair at about the same price?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Incinerator said:


> In simple terms for that kinda money [if gold is what you want] get a Corsair HX650 for Rs 7500 or a Seasonic SS-650KM3 Rs 8500 over 550 watt loser from Corsair at about the same price?



As for as the PSU Calculator goes max is 550watts which is needed. So what is the use for 650watts. Even if I want to get Seasonic SS650KM3 for 8500 I cannot it locally in Hyderabad.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

bavusani said:


> As for as the PSU Calculator goes max is 550watts which is needed. So what is the use for 650watts. Even if I want to get Seasonic SS650KM3 for 8500 I cannot it locally in Hyderabad.



no need to spend rs 7500 on a 550watts unit. you can go for seasonic s12 ii 620 or if you need higher efficiency,get hx 650.more watts is not a bad addition


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 14, 2013)

I would skip Corsair as of now simply because they have a much higher rate and there's a problem that they quietly change the OEM and the rev version with certain changes on the internals- some minor, some major- more of a downgrade to be honest. At the very least as of now Antec, Coolermaster, Seasonic variants are preferable to stick with, though I am not sure how good or bad Antec's RMA is in reality. As far as psu goes, stick with HX and non i AX series from corsair. Not sure of RM versions.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet &amp; Corsair RM550 PSU prices &amp; availability in India?*



bavusani said:


> As for as the PSU Calculator goes max is 550watts which is needed. So what is the use for 650watts. Even if I want to get Seasonic SS650KM3 for 8500 I cannot it locally in Hyderabad.



The point is if the same money can get you a tried and tested 650 Gold watter then why would settle for the "Orphan" RM550? 

The Corsair HX650 is a very solid Seasonic unit underneath.And the SS-650KM3 is great anyways.

Moreover the RM has heating issues as the fan kicks in rather late just to make the unit appear silent,its sole objective. Ripple suppression is also not great over the TX [Seasonic OEM] series it will replace


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 14, 2013)

I will see if I can get seasonic SS650KM3 here.


----------



## darkrider99 (Dec 4, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Hai,
> 
> I want to know Corsair Graphite 230T Cabinet & Corsair RM550 PSU prices & availability in India? Can anyone provide any specific details as where to get these products from in India?



Where did you get the 230T ? How much was it ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> Where did you get the 230T ? How much was it ?



I found out that Corsair 230T is Rs.5500 and Corsair RM550 is Rs.7500 as told by its distributor here in Hyderabad. I didn't buy them yet.I will retain all the parts which are in my siggy except CPU,MB,GPU,Cooler.


----------



## darkrider99 (Dec 5, 2013)

I live in Hyd too. Planning to get 400R until i saw this 230T. Don know which one to take. Could you PM me the contact details of that distributor ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 5, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> I live in Hyd too. Planning to get 400R until i saw this 230T. Don know which one to take. Could you PM me the contact details of that distributor ?



You can take Corsair 230T or 300R Windowed Side Panel cabinet which ever you prefer most as both has 2 years of warranty. You can go to PL Computers or Arun Computers in CTC,Secunderabad.OK.
My preference would be Arun Computers as many TDF members have bought from them and I was directed by another TDF member.


----------



## darkrider99 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks. I am also looking at Corsair 400r. Looks like a very good case.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 6, 2013)

darkrider99 said:


> Thanks. I am also looking at Corsair 400r. Looks like a very good case.



400r is a very good case. you can go ahead with it.


----------

